# female behavior ?



## tthedorff (Apr 27, 2013)

I thought I have my sexes separated, but I saw one trying to mount another. I looked again at a few and they all look like females including the one trying to mount the others. Have any of you seen this? I will wait 21 days and see if any are pregnant to test this theory. Thanks Todd


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I guess your ill soon find out good luck


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Mounting between does can be a part of dominance behaviour. 
Just have an eye on them and look if anyone gets hurt. But normally they establish their order and should be fine after that.


----------



## tthedorff (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks I was thinking that myself, and thinking back I had just added the two splashed females were the ones being mounted. Thanks for the help I'll let you all know in 21 days. Todd


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

In addition to the mounting of dominance also may be a sign that one or both of the does is also receptive for breeding.


----------



## tthedorff (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes the age is about right. I have not seen it anymore after that one day. I just found it interesting. Thanks for all the help.


----------

